# West Old La Honda closed for construction



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

West Old La Honda is closed (from Skyline to 84). They're repaving it, it looks like. I just saw this yesterday and had to change my route.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Didn't they just get done doing a crappy job of repaving it?


----------

